# Remote will not unlock doors but will lock and trunk will not unlock



## sheppard408 (Oct 10, 2018)

I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with 105,000 miles that is having some odd electical problems. I am not sure that they are related but the problems include; 1) the remote will no longer unlock the doors. The lights flash when I press the remote but the doors do not unlock. This happens with both remotes and the remotes will lock the car. 2) The remote will not unlock the trunk and it will not unlock with the button on the trunk, so the only way to unlock the trunk is to crawl in and pop the emergency trunk release. The lights do flash when you push the trunk release on the remote. 3) The interior lights no longer go on when the doors are open. Please give me any suggestions on how to trouble shoot these issues. I did change out the negative battery cable but that did not have any effect.

Thank you for your assisatance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sheppard408 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with 105,000 miles that is having some odd electical problems. I am not sure that they are related but the problems include; 1) the remote will no longer unlock the doors. The lights flash when I press the remote but the doors do not unlock. This happens with both remotes and the remotes will lock the car. 2) The remote will not unlock the trunk and it will not unlock with the button on the trunk, so the only way to unlock the trunk is to crawl in and pop the emergency trunk release. The lights do flash when you push the trunk release on the remote. 3) The interior lights no longer go on when the doors are open. Please give me any suggestions on how to trouble shoot these issues. I did change out the negative battery cable but that did not have any effect.
> 
> Thank you for your assisatance.


1. Try putting fresh batteries in the remotes to start.

2. Buy one of these  Rear Back license plate light with Trunk switch button For Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2014 and then read this: How-To: Replace Trunk Switch

3. Make sure the overhead light switch is set to allow the overheads to go on. I have mine set to off as I prefer it that way.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When did you get the car? Cars of that year were having problems with the trunk opening, so a double-shot relay was added. That affects opening the trunk with both the remote and the button. (And the button on the trunk is a high-fail item.)

Locking sounds odd - by any chance is there a remote still in the car? If the car still sees a remote inside, it will lock and then immediately unlock so you don't lock yourself out. (I'm not sure if that feature works via remote, but does in some other cases.)


----------



## sheppard408 (Oct 10, 2018)

I bought the car new and I don't think the button on the trunk every worked. I did replace the trunk switch which did not help. The trunk button on the remote stopped working before the door unlock button on the remote stopped working. How do I check the trunk relay and is it possible that the issue with the door unlock is the keyless entry module?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------

